# Foxconn X58 Flaming Blade gesichtet



## xTc (19. Februar 2009)

*Nach dem Bloodrage und dem Bloodrage GTI plant Foxcoon nun ein weiteres Board für Enthusiasten auf den Markt zu bringen. Dabei handelt es sich um das Foxconn X58 Flaming Blade.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Bloodrage GTI, was ein abgespecktes Bloodrage ist, soll nun eine weitere, noch abgespecktere Version des Mainboards erscheinen. Um dem Namen nicht noch ein weiteres Kürzel anzuhängen, tauft Foxconn das Board „Flaming Blade“.

Das Foxcoon Flaming Blade verfügt über zwei PCIe x16 2.0 Slots, zwei PCI-Slots, einen PCIe x1 und einen PCIe x4-Slot. Wie auch schon beim Bloodrage, verfügt das Flaming Blade nur über 3 Ram-Slots. Foxconn verspricht dadurch ein höheres Übertaktungspotenzial des Speichers.

Weitere Abstriche macht Foxconn bei der Spannungsversorgung der CPU. Diese beträgt 6 Phasen. Dem Speicher steht eine Zwei-Phasen-Stromversorgung zur Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wurde die Sonar X-Fi-Soundkarte aus dem Lieferumfang entfernt. Das Flaming Blade verfügt über eine OnBoard-Soundkarte.


Wann das Foxconn Flaming Blade erhältlich sein wird ist bis jetzt noch unbekannt. Schenkt man den Gerüchten im Internet glaube, so soll das Board zwischen 200,00 und 220,00 US Dollar kosten.

Quelle:
Foxconn X58 Flaming Blade Pictured - techPowerUp! Forums


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Februar 2009)

Sieht optisch nicht schlecht aus.  6 RAM Bänke werden ohnehin nicht wirklich benötigt, da die i7 bei Vollbestückung ja offensichtlich nicht mehr 100% stabil laufen wollen.


----------



## push@max (19. Februar 2009)

Vom Aussehen her wirklich klasse das Board...und der Preis hält sich für ein X58 Board auch noch im Rahmen.


----------



## devon (19. Februar 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Sieht optisch nicht schlecht aus.  6 RAM Bänke werden ohnehin nicht wirklich benötigt, da die i7 bei Vollbestückung ja offensichtlich nicht mehr 100% stabil laufen wollen.


Des wüsst ich ja von instabilitäten hab ich noch nix gehört


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Februar 2009)

Für den Preis
Das einzigste, was mich an den nur 3RAM-Bänken stört ist, man kann nicht erst 3GB kaufe und später nochmla3
Sonst


----------



## Hanskaese (19. Februar 2009)

Das Aussehen ist wirklich super (wie eig. allen von Foxconn wie ich finde)
Aber 3Rambänke finde ich nicht so prinkelnd für den Preis wären bestimmt auch 6 drin gewesen.

Läuft der i7 wirklich nicht auf 100% bei Vollbestückung oder hat das wieder nur einer Erfunden?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Februar 2009)

devon schrieb:


> Des wüsst ich ja von instabilitäten hab ich noch nix gehört



Core i7 mit 12 GiByte DDR3-RAM im Praxistest - Vorteile bei GTA 4 - Core i7, 12 GiByte, 12 GB, GTA 4



> Praxiprobleme:
> 
> Die gute Nachricht: Sechs Speichermodule mit jeweils 2.048 MiByte liefen (ein aktuelles BIOS vorausgesetzt) auf allen getesteten Mainboards. Die schlechte: *Stabiler DDR3-1600-Betrieb war leider nicht möglich.*(...)


Und das bei 3 verschiedenen Boards mit aktuellem BIOS. Zumindest bei 1333 MHz schien es aber zu laufen.


----------



## V8Actros (21. Februar 2009)

Da find ich das reine Aussehen vom EVGA X58 Classified aber besser...


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Februar 2009)

also ich persönlich find das Teil ziemlich hässlich, wären die SATA-Ports auch noch rot und das PCB nich braun, wäre es ok aber so - nich mit mir 

gruß


----------



## Leopardgecko (22. Februar 2009)

Hanskaese schrieb:


> Aber 3Rambänke finde ich nicht so prinkelnd für den Preis wären bestimmt auch 6 drin gewesen.
> 
> Läuft der i7 wirklich nicht auf 100% bei Vollbestückung oder hat das wieder nur einer Erfunden?





GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Core i7 mit 12 GiByte DDR3-RAM im Praxistest - Vorteile bei GTA 4 - Core i7, 12 GiByte, 12 GB, GTA 4
> 
> Und das bei 3 verschiedenen Boards mit aktuellem BIOS. Zumindest bei 1333 MHz schien es aber zu laufen.



Dazu gibt es im Handbuch (das mit Sicherheit von allen Käufern durchgelesen wird ) des Asus P6T Deluxe folgende interessante Hinweise im Kapitel 2.4.2 - Speicherkonfiguration :

- Infolge der Intel-Spezifikation können X.M.P. Dimm's *und DDR3-1600 nur für ein DIMM pro Kanal unterstützt werden.*

- Dieses Motherboard unterstützt keine Speichermodule mit 128 MB Chip.


Es ist zu vermuten, das zumindest der erste Hinweis auch für andere X58-Boards gelten dürfte.


----------

